# Help with a file



## JakeWill (Jul 22, 2018)

How can I disabled de NAMED_RUN_CHROOTED in FreeBSD 11.2, please, who can help me. Is to configure BIND9 with DLZ


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 22, 2018)

By not enabling it in the first place?

Just look into /etc/rc.conf, it should be obvious enough. Yet if that fails check /usr/local/etc/rc.d/named which explains all the provided rc.conf variables.


----------

